# Focus point in D7000



## rmstudios (Oct 24, 2011)

Am using single area focus point in my D7000 but noticed that some people use dynamic area. When would you use dynamic area? Thanks. 
As I said earlier I have hard time with White Balance using D7k and nikkor 35mm. Any suggestions?


----------



## rgregory1965 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shoot WB auto and RAW the you can change it in post process to the way you thing it should be.

Single point works for me when doing still objects and landscape......the other I belive will move with the subject.....


----------



## rmstudios (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you Greg


----------



## rmstudios (Oct 24, 2011)

rgregory1965 said:
			
		

> Shoot WB auto and RAW the you can change it in post process to the way you thing it should be.
> 
> Single point works for me when doing still objects and landscape......the other I belive will move with the subject.....



Greg but even after post process I think WB is off limit.  Or maybe it is my fancy ?


----------



## MTVision (Oct 24, 2011)

rmstudios said:
			
		

> Greg but even after post process I think WB is off limit.  Or maybe it is my fancy ?



If you edit in photoshop or lightroom you can adjust the WB to anything you want - auto, daylight, tungsten, shade, flash, cloudy, fluorescent...you can fine tune them as well and create a custom
White balance.


----------



## MTVision (Oct 24, 2011)

I use single area focus point all the time. I shoot landscapes, still life, and portraits. Mainly portraits of my wild 2yr old. 

I would recommend playing with all the settings to see what works best for you. I use Auto WB but in the beginning I would change it based on the light then fine tune or change it in post. Have you played with all the WB settings?


----------



## KmH (Oct 24, 2011)

Look closely at page 117 of your D7000 user's manual at the different light color temperatures for each type of light.

If a scene has more than 1 type of light source you can only white balance accurately for one of them, and only partially for all of them. Having more than 1 light source type in a scene is called 'mixed lighting'. Even in a Raw editor, adjusting the white balance accurately for mixed lighting is a bitcvh.

When a pro has to use flash in a room lit by flourescent lights (or other type of light), they put a gel on the flash unit to make the light from the flash the same color temperature as the flourescent (or other type of light), lighting in the room.

If you are not using flash in a mixed light situation, there is not a whole lot you can do.

Understanding White Balance

White balance isn't actually about white, it's about the color temperature of the dominate light source in a scene.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 24, 2011)

If im shooting anything other than portraits of insects or lightning, I'm using 9 pt AF-C. Works really well shooting hand held and for non-static subjects.


----------



## rmstudios (Oct 24, 2011)

MTVision said:
			
		

> I use single area focus point all the time. I shoot landscapes, still life, and portraits. Mainly portraits of my wild 2yr old.
> 
> I would recommend playing with all the settings to see what works best for you. I use Auto WB but in the beginning I would change it based on the light then fine tune or change it in post. Have you played with all the WB settings?



I notice too that a lot of folks are using auto that what I did when I went to Chicago botanic garden this weekends. But most of my pics to bright on with my 35 mm i am using CPL filter. Some people say that it is the time of the day ( midday) light should be avoided   But we all shoot throughout the day. Go figure... Do you use filter?


----------



## rmstudios (Oct 24, 2011)

KmH said:
			
		

> Look closely at page 117 of your D7000 user's manual at the different light color temperatures for each type of light.
> 
> If a scene has more than 1 type of light source you can only white balance accurately for one of them, and only partially for all of them. Having more than 1 light source type in a scene is called 'mixed lighting'. Even in a Raw editor, adjusting the white balance accurately for mixed lighting is a bitcvh.
> 
> ...



Thank you   Nice article and very informative


----------



## MTVision (Oct 24, 2011)

No filter. Too bright even after editing them?


----------



## rmstudios (Oct 24, 2011)

MTVision said:
			
		

> No filter. Too bright even after editing them?



Well... Not natural I would say can I see some of your work ? Like outside shots ? I would like to compare


----------



## MTVision (Oct 24, 2011)

rmstudios said:
			
		

> Well... Not natural I would say can I see some of your work ? Like outside shots ? I would like to compare



Give me a few minutes and I will post some taken during the day.


----------



## rmstudios (Oct 24, 2011)

MTVision said:
			
		

> Give me a few minutes and I will post some taken during the day.



Flickr link will do,  if you have one


----------



## rmstudios (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is my photo 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmstudios2012/

Look at ones that are outside please


----------



## MTVision (Oct 24, 2011)

I shoot RAW+JPEG and I just uploaded some of the JPEGS from my camera that were taken in the daylight.  I didn't have too much already on my flickr.  The first 9 will be the new ones.  The rest are mostly taken outside during the day. Please disregard the horrible compositions - mostly just snapshots!

Flickr: Aubree D Photography's Photostream


----------



## MTVision (Oct 24, 2011)

I will check out your flickr in about half an hour. I gotta try and get my kid back to sleep........


----------



## Tee (Oct 24, 2011)

If I'm going to shoot three of more people, I'll use multi point focus.  If I'm shooting a single model, I like single point with 3-D tracking.


----------



## rmstudios (Oct 25, 2011)

Tee said:
			
		

> If I'm going to shoot three of more people, I'll use multi point focus.  If I'm shooting a single model, I like single point with 3-D tracking.



That is a good point. I should try multi point to get more things in focus. Would it work with land and the sky? Both exposed properly?


----------



## MTVision (Oct 25, 2011)

rmstudios said:
			
		

> That is a good point. I should try multi point to get more things in focus. Would it work with land and the sky? Both exposed properly?



No - I don't believe it would help expose both bright sky and dark land.  What metering mode do you use??


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 25, 2011)

This thread is cracking me up!


----------



## rmstudios (Oct 25, 2011)

MTVision said:
			
		

> No - I don't believe it would help expose both bright sky and dark land.  What metering mode do you use??



Center weighted


----------



## rmstudios (Oct 25, 2011)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> This thread is cracking me up!



I am glad we  made you laugh. That is one of our goals---- to make people happy...


----------



## rmstudios (Oct 25, 2011)

MTVision said:
			
		

> I shoot RAW+JPEG and I just uploaded some of the JPEGS from my camera that were taken in the daylight.  I didn't have too much already on my flickr.  The first 9 will be the new ones.  The rest are mostly taken outside during the day. Please disregard the horrible compositions - mostly just snapshots!
> 
> Flickr: Aubree D Photography's Photostream



I like your pics especially tea set. Did you take them with 50mm prime ?


----------

